# Καταναλώστε γιατί χανόμαστε!



## azimuthios (Apr 19, 2010)

Μου έστειλαν αυτό το βιντεάκι και νομίζω ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον. Δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω κι έτσι άνοιξα καινούριο νήμα. Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να το κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν.


----------



## jglenis (Apr 20, 2010)

Υπέροχο!


----------

